# Always Buying Head Badges



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Just in case anyone forgot or doesn't know. I'm always buying cool old head badges!!!!!! e-mail me photos and prices. 

Thanks, Catfish

cashpaid@verizon.net


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Still buying badges!  E-mail me photos and prices!   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm still buying badges!    Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm still buying cool badges.


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## WEAKFISH (Apr 6, 2017)

email sent


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 6, 2017)

Ever see this badge before ? It's attached to my bike but it's my favorite badge.


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> Ever see this badge before ? It's attached to my bike but it's my favorite badge.View attachment 447110




Yes. I have a few of these. One of my favs too.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 10, 2017)

Now I know where all of the damn brass Schwinn Cycle Truck badges in the world have gone. Your house. 

Do me a solid and leave me one in your will.


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Now I know where all of the damn brass Schwinn Cycle Truck badges in the world have gone. Your house.
> 
> Do me a solid and leave me one in your will.




I don't have any cycletruck badges. I had an NOS one, but sold it years ago.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 11, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Now I know where all of the damn brass Schwinn Cycle Truck badges in the world have gone. Your house.
> 
> Do me a solid and leave me one in your will.



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2017)

Still buying cool rare badges that I don't have!


----------



## Ed Minas (Apr 12, 2017)

Do you have a badge for a Tinkham Trike.  I need one and would be happy to purchase or rent it from you so I could have one duplicated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2017)

Ed Minas said:


> Do you have a badge for a Tinkham Trike.  I need one and would be happy to purchase or rent it from you so I could have one duplicated.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Sorry. No.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 6, 2017)

catfish! 152 pages and counting!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 6, 2017)

catfish said:


> Still looking.




Have you asked @47jchiggins re: their ad here?

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-elgin-mead-emblems-and-badges-good-stuff.106182/


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Have you asked @47jchiggins re: their ad here?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-elgin-mead-emblems-and-badges-good-stuff.106182/




Thanks. I have all of those.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 6, 2017)

Lucky YOU! I'm not sure I even have anymore headbadge screws!


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2017)

Bump !!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Still buying cool badges that I don't have !!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2019)

I have a kool 1935-36 Shelby Lindy Badge I would sell.


----------



## whopperchopper (Jun 6, 2019)

If you need some cash catfish, I can use a roadmaster badge for my cycle truck! I'll take your worst one off your hands.........


----------



## ssum2 (Jun 6, 2019)

Please don't remove from bikes it's not right


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2020)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)

Still buying cool badges.


----------

